# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvajanje velikog djeteta

## Vlvl

Kad sam počela razmišljati što bih mogla reći o posvajanju starijeg djeteta prvo mi je na pamet pao šaljivi tekst kojeg sam našla na nekim američkim stranicama o posvajanju. 

10 glavnih razloga za posvojiti tinejđera
1. Nema promjena pelena.
2. Spavamo cijele noći.
3. Bit ćemo spremni odseliti ranije... ali i dalje ćemo vas posjećivati.
4. Ne dobivate samo dijete, nego i prijatelja.
5. Držat ćemo vas u dodiru s najnovijom modom.
6. Nema više navažanja, mi možemo voziti.
7. Nema bočica, adaptiranog mlijeka i podrigivanja.
8. Možemo vam pomoći oko kuće.
9. Možemo učiti od vas.
10. Možemo vas naučiti kako se služiti kompjuterom. 

Nabacani bez reda, neozbiljni i ne daju se preslikati na naše uvjete - ali ovi razlozi svejedno mi se čine baš zgodni za staviti na početak teme.
Sve što kažem rezultat je mog osobnog iskustva (uz malo škicanja u knjige, nažalost unatrag) posvojenja jednog starijeg i jednog kao mlađeg djeteta. Naš prvi sin imao je 10 i bio je zreliji od svoje dobi, a drugi je došao sa 7 i - komotno mu se može oduzeti koja godina. To su dakle moj veliki i mali. 
Mi smo s velikim prošli posvojenje većeg djeteta. Teško je, tek sad vidim koliko je s manjim lakše. Ali u drugim stvarima - ne gubiš živce na sitnice. Zna, umije, razumije... Hoće li poslušat to je druga stvar. 
Ja sad vidim da su moji živci stvarno na tankoj špagi i da više naprosto nisam za bavljenje malom djecom. Mali je na samoj granici mojih preostalih sposobnosti. Možda druge roditelje takva malodjet-šiza uhvati koju godinu kasnije, ili uopće ne, ali iz moje perspektive ima prednosti uzeti veće dijete, posebno za roditelje koji su prešli četrdesetu..

- Prva razlika koju sad vidim je da je mali "upravljiviji". To uvelike ovisi o karakteru ali ne samo to. Do neke dobi dijete prihvaća odrasle, prvenstveno roditelje kao velike autoritete, čija se riječ ne dovodi u pitanje. To je kod naših posvojenih malo zbrkano, ali ipak funkcionira. Navodno s početkom škole uz roditelje velik autoritet postaju učitelji(ce). Ali negdje s 11-12-13 odrasli svi s reda prestaju biti bogomdani autoriteti. I ako dobiješ dijete u toj fazi, odnosno ako friško nakon posvojenja uđe u tu fazu, onda se o svakoj stvari moraš pregovarati ili smišljati načine kako da prezentiraš ono što želiš. Neću reći da mlađi uvijek posluša, a veći nikad nije. Ali osjeti se razlika u tom koliko nas doživljava kao "velike".
- Tu je otresitost, neljubazno ponašanje, grubi odgovori itd koje se u (pred)pubretetskoj dobi može očekivati, i treba ih donekle tolerirati, svakako više nego predškolcu. Ali to dodatno otežava komunikaciju i postavljanje granica.
- Kako je adolescencija razvojno razdoblje u kojem djeca rade na odvajanju od roditelja, to je nepovoljno vrijeme za zbližavanje. Posvojeno veliko dijete lakše prihvaća članove šire obitelji, jer između njega i njih nema onih uobičajenih "stvari" kojih ima između pubertetlije i roditelja, niti je njegov razvojni zadatak odvojiti se od njih, nego od nas. U tom smislu velika obitelj s dobrim međusobnim odnosima može biti prednost. Ja sam često osjetila da se naš veliki s nama povezuje obilaznim putem: prihvaćajući naše roditelje, braću i nećake kao svoje bake, djedove, ujake, stričeve, bratiće i sestrične, prihvaćao je i nas kao roditelje. 
- Fizičke nježnosti s velikim djetetom suprotnog spola nisu neopterećeno i lagodno iskustvo kao s malim. 
- S velikim osjetljive teme svih vrsta dolaze na red prije nego se kao obitelj stvarno zbližite.
- Veći dolazi s više nepoželjnih navika, npr prehrambenih, televizijskih itd. 
- Smatrala sam da dolazi i s više predrasuda, ali upoznajem malu posvojenu i rođenu djecu iz obitelji s liberalnim stavovima, čiji su sinovi u nekim fazama poklonici svjetonazora muške nadmoći, pa se pitam koliko sve to skupa ima veze. Ili se naše ne-predrasude očituju kroz našu djecu tek kad ona odrastu? Ili nikad?
- Dolazi s više sjećanja i čvršćih veza s bivšom sredinom, sa znanjem i mogućnostima da nastavi komunicirati s njima. Mislim, ne možemo djetetu zabraniti da nazove ljude koje želi čuti i čiji broj zna. Tko nema baš nikakvu želju uspostavljati/održavati kontakt s udomiteljima ili članovima biološke obitelji, to je lakše izvesti s malim nego s velikim. 
- Kad se donose odluke u vezi s djetetom, većeg po prirodi stvari pitamo i uzimamo u obzir njegove želje više nego manjeg. A ako se to zbiva u periodu upoznavanja i postavljanja granica, može biti triki. 
- Za dijete se osjećamo odgovorni: sebi , partneru, biološkoj obitelji, centru, svemiru - i samom djetetu. Taj osjećaj velike odgovornosti prema djetetu samom osjećala sam u puno većoj mjeri kod posvojenja starijeg (možda zato što je bio i prvi). Neke naše greške vuku se iz tog perioda, iz tog osjećaja. S malim smo puno brže/lakše prihvatili stav: naše dijete - naša stvar, posao, odluke itd. 
- Veliki ima velike i skupe želje: mobitel, televizor, linija, kompjuter itd, dok malog uspiješ razveseliti još uvijek s jeftinjobama.
- Zbog velikog strahuješ na jednom puno višem nivou: krade li, hoće li počet vršljat po baru, pušit iza škole, hoće li snifat benzin, odrezat ljubimcu rep ili zapalit kuću. (Moj veliki je jedno krasno dijete, ali da smo se nazabrinjavali, s razlogom ili bez - jesmo.)
- S velikim stalno imaš dojam: da je prije došao, mi bismo... Nedavno sam upoznala predškolca koji kao da je mlađi brat blizanac mog velikog sina, i sad mi se čini da je to pogrešan dojam. Da je naš sinak prije došao, bio bi jedno zrelo i zaguljeno dijete kakav je i bio, samo malo mlađe, s kojim bismo morali izmišljat odgovarajući pristup, kao što i jesmo, i vjerojatno bismo fulavali, kao što i jesmo - samo koju godinu ranije. 
- Ali ono što stoji: što veći dođe, to je dulji period njegove povijesti bez nas, prvo što on ima život koji zna da ne dijeli s nama, drugo što nam često hrpa pozadinskih informacija fali.
- Kratko trajanje roditeljstva, tj. peroda u kojem si roditelj djetetu, a ne poluodrasloj osobi, stvarno je mana. Posvojiš veće dijete i ono prebrzo prestane biti dijete. Najednom momak. To je to - period roditeljstva je kraći. Ali ima nezanemarivog zadovoljstva u tome kad vidiš kako tvoje skoro odraslo dijete funkcionira sve više kao ozbiljan i odgovoran član društva/obitelji. 

Tko razmišlja o posvojenju velikog djeteta, svakako predlažem da pročita poglavlje o adolescentima u knjizi Real children, real parents. A u Raising adopted children negdje pred kraj ima mislim i o posvajanju mimo reda starosti.

I za kraj da iskomentiram jedan od onih gore razloga: nema više navažanja. Aha. Moš mislit.  :Wink:

----------


## Vlvl

Nisam htjela da ovo zvuči kao odbijanje od posvojenja velikog djeteta, naprotiv. Samo što smatram da ljudi obični imaju neke mutne predodžbe i strahove o posvojenju starijeg djeteta, da zapravo ne znaju što može biti pravi problem, a oko čega se ne treba brinuti.
 I mi smo razmišljajući o prvom posvojenju bili spremni posvojiti "veliko dijete" do 7 godina, a sad mi je 7 referenca za malo, haha. O velikima nismo znali zapravo ništa.
Ljudi žele što manje dijete iz razloga što osjećaju da je bolje početi zajedno što ranije, i zato što žele imati bebu, i jer je takav početak najsličniji biološkom proširenju obitelji. To sam sve ja osjećala, i mm, ali bili smo došli u fazu da želimo dijete, a ne osjećamo više potrebu za bebom. To je preduvjet, rekla bih, i ako to ne rasčistite sami sa sobom, ne treba ni razmišljati o posvojenju većeg djeteta.

Jedan razlog koji sam često čula sa strane je "kućni odgoj" ili nedostatak istog koji se očekuje kod većeg djeteta. Sadmogu reći da su to nebitne stvari. Onaj stvarni problem je muka koju dijete nosi u sebi, a koliko je velika, i kako će se ispoljiti, i kada - to ne možemo pogoditi samo pogledom na dob djeteta. 
Veliko dijete od 10, 11, 12 godina i dalje je dijete, stvarno je. Željno pažnje, pohvale, zagrljaja, sigurnosti. Veliko dijete će možda pokazivati da nas ne treba, zapravo, sigurno će to pokazivati u nekoj svojoj fazi, ali svejedno nas treba. Ne treba se bojati zakinutosti u roditeljskim osjećajima kod posvojenja velikog djeteta - jer sam pogled na veliko dijete izaziva bujicu ljubavi, nježnosti i topline, kao i pogled na malo.
Naš veliki sin zauvijek će ostati naše prvo dijete, poseban po tome što nas je učinio roditeljima, dao da par postane obitelj. Naše roditeljstvo nije manje time što je naš sin došao veći. 
Jedan od velikih "za" posvajanje velikog djeteta odnosi se na one koji strahuju od skrivenih posebnih potreba djeteta koje će posvojiti. Razne vrste problema (medicinski, s ponašanjem, učenjem) uglavnom  su se već pokazali kod djeteta školske dobi. To naravno nije garancija za miran nastavak plovidbe, ali daje početak s boljim uvidom.
Druga dobra strana posvojenja velikog djeteta jest to što je čekanje mnogo kraće. Ako napišete da ste spremni posvojiti dijete školske dobi, sigurno će vam se vrlo brzo neki centar javiti. Ipak, očajnička želja za bilo kakvim, "makar i velikim" djetetom nije dobra osnova za posvojenje.
Meni se svojedobno kao veliki plus činilo to što neću morati djetetu reći da je i zašto je posvojeno. Sad mi se to ne čini nimalo bitno, a osim toga, svejedno smo se narazgovarali o toj temi. 

Puno tu ima osobnih za i protiv, više nego objektivnih. Ali mislim da bi stvarno bilo više posvojenja velike djece, kad bi se i o dobrim i o lošim stranama više znalo. I da će nove posvojene obitelji lakše napredovati sa što više informacija i znanja raspolažu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Vlvl, baš si si dala truda.   :Love:  
Puno razmišljam o posvojenju velikog djeteta, s tim da je kod mene veliko ono posvojeno sa 6,5. Velika je to razlika u odnosu na posvojenje male bebe, od dužine tog prethodnog života, do navika, veza, odnosa, razmišljanja i sve se to reflektira na odnose u obitelji. I jedno i drugo ima svojih prednosti, ali je posvojenje male bebe nešto puno lakše. (Na stranu to što sam i ja jednostavno "prerasla" malu djecu, pa sam htjela posvojiti veliko dijete.)

Upravo čitam odličnu knjigu upravo s tom tematikom: Trish Maskew, Our Own. Adopting and Parenting the Older Child. U toj knjizi "većom djecom" smatraju se ona od 3 godine naviše.

----------


## mala Ina

> - Tu je otresitost, neljubazno ponašanje, grubi odgovori itd koje se u (pred)pubretetskoj dobi može očekivati, i treba ih donekle tolerirati, svakako više nego predškolcu. Ali to dodatno otežava komunikaciju i postavljanje granica.
> 
> - Fizičke nježnosti s velikim djetetom suprotnog spola nisu neopterećeno i lagodno iskustvo kao s malim. 
> 
> - Veći dolazi s više nepoželjnih navika, npr prehrambenih, televizijskih itd. 
> - Dolazi s više sjećanja i čvršćih veza s bivšom sredinom, sa znanjem i mogućnostima da nastavi komunicirati s njima. Mislim, ne možemo djetetu zabraniti da nazove ljude koje želi čuti i čiji broj zna. Tko nema baš nikakvu želju uspostavljati/održavati kontakt s udomiteljima ili članovima biološke obitelji, to je lakše izvesti s malim nego s velikim. 
> 
> - Ali ono što stoji: što veći dođe, to je dulji period njegove povijesti bez nas, prvo što on ima život koji zna da ne dijeli s nama, drugo što nam često hrpa pozadinskih informacija fali.
> - Kratko trajanje roditeljstva, tj. peroda u kojem si roditelj djetetu, a ne poluodrasloj osobi, stvarno je mana. Posvojiš veće dijete i ono prebrzo prestane biti dijete. Najednom momak. To je to - period roditeljstva je kraći. Ali ima nezanemarivog zadovoljstva u tome kad vidiš kako tvoje skoro odraslo dijete funkcionira sve više kao ozbiljan i odgovoran član društva/obitelji.


E svaka ti cast ! U par ovih recenica sam stvarno vidjela svog I.
Nije bas jako veliki, ali nije ni mali.

----------


## Vlvl

I još jedna stvar koja mi se čini važna. Meni nije bio problem prihvatiti veliko dijete kao svoje, jer smo mm i ja bili dugo zajedno kad smo krenuli u posvajanje. Da nam se zalomila beba kad smo počeli hodati, to bi dijete već bilo starije od našeg sina. Mislim da je duljina veze dobar pokazatelj: ako je veza duga, nekako vam prirodno dođe da imate veliko dijete. 
To je kao da nam se onda davno kad smo prvi puta to silno željeli rodilo dijete - samo mi još neko vrijeme nismo saznali za njega.

----------


## Zdenka2

I meni je posvojenje većeg djeteta došlo kao prirodna želja - zbog naših godina, duljine braka i zbog prvog djeteta koje je imalo sedam godina i htjelo "veliku seku". Koliko god mi sada iskustvo govori da je posvojenje većeg djeteta mnogo zahtjevniji zadatak za sve, ponovila bih isto. Jednostavno, nisam više za male bebe i ne bih mogla u to uložiti sebe. Često se ulovimo MM i ja kako nam nedostaju rane godine naše B. i iskustva s njom kao malom. Ali, ona je naša B., došla nam je kad je došla, moglo je biti tako ili nikako. Nama se sviđa tako kako je, naša djeca takva kakva jesu.

----------


## ivanas

Vjerujem da je prilagodba i odgajanje veceg djeteta zahtjevnije, a godine i zivotno iskustvo su tu veliki plus. 

U razgovorima s neki ljudima koji su ukljuceni u rad s djecom i posvojenjima oni sami kazu da nema pravila i da dob djeteta je bitna, ali ne toliko koliko se misli, vec zivotna prica i osobnost djeteta. 

Kad smo pricali s obitelji i prijateljima o posvojenju svi pretpostavljaju da zelimo iskljucivo bebu, ili sto mlade dijete, a mi smo stavili kao neku okvirnu granicu dob do pet godina.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moje dijete koje je posvojeno kao "veliko" je mnogo jednostavnije nego ono koje je posvojeno kao malo. Ipak, unatoč toj jednostavnosti i prilagodljivosti postoje specifični problemi koji proizlaze upravo iz dobi u kojoj je dijete posvojeno, odnosno svih onih godina koje nismo proveli zajedno. To ne znači da se obiteljska povezanost ne može ostvariti, ali da je teže, teže je.

----------


## ivanas

Vi iskusne mame, kako ste poticale proces povezivanja s vašom većom djecom? Jeste li stvarali s njima neke posebne običaje ili rituale oko kuhanja, kupanja, pravljenja frizura, i sl. 

Na koji način oni rezoniraju svoju obiteljsku situaciju vezano za biološku obitelj i posvojenje? 

U stranoj literaturi se često spominje "open adoption", otvoreno posvojenje gdje se održavaju kontakti s biološkom obitelji, imate li takvih iskustava i kako ona utječu na dijete?

----------


## Vlvl

Mi smo se nažalost sa starijim sinom premalo trudili oko zajedničkih aktivnosti, jer nismo znali koliko je to važno. Sada pazimo da mlađeg sinka više uključujemo u svakodnevne aktivnosti. 

Naš stariji, koliko ja vidim, nas i biološku braću doživljava kao dva ogranka obitelji koja žive na dvije strane. Za kontakte smo u njegovom slučaju smatrali da su neophodni, da pomažu da se osjeća sigurno, voljeno i neiščupano, iako je bilo vidljivo da mu nije lako razriješiti odanost na dvije strane.
Kod mlađeg nismo na čisto kako da to riješimo. 

U literaturi se ističe se da roditelji i biološka obitelj kod donošenja osnovne odluke i eventualnih kontakata trebaju voditi računa o djetetovim potrebama i mogućoj dobrobiti, a ne koncentrirati se na vlastite teškoće i strahove. 
Ostaje naša odgovornost da procijenimo koji je najbolji odgovor na potrebe našeg djeteta.

----------


## Zdenka2

Naravno da smo uključili dijete u sve aktivnosti - ona je jako zainteresirana za sve što se radi u kući, a posebno za kuhanje. Već zna kako se neka jela kuhaju, pomaže guliti, dodaje i sl. Nismo uspostavljali nikakve posebno planirane rituale - jednostavno živimo zajedno i djeca su dio svega što radimo, koliko to žele biti. Ne kupam djecu svaki dan, mislim da ne treba prati čistu djecu tako da to nije svakodnevni ritual. Vole da ih mi kupamo. Čitamo gotovo svake večeri, osim ako se prekasno legne - to je važno za večernje smirivanje djeteta. Svaki dan završavamo molitvom.

Ova druga dva pitanja su teška i moglo bi se puno pisati o tome. Naša djeca imaju dva para roditelja i dvije obitelji. Iz toga proizlazi mnogo problema i mnogo radosti. Vrlo je važno omogućiti djetetu da slobodno izražava sve svoje misli i osjećaje vezane uz biološku obitelj i uz posvojenje, a ne samo ono što bismo mi voljeli čuti. Ponekad i mi potičemo razgovor o tome - nema tabu tema i nema nedozvoljenih osjećaja. Posvojitelji se ne smiju dovesti u situaciju da dijete šuti o tim stvarima. Mi smo njihovi roditelji i odgajatelji i upravo zbog toga moramo prihvatiti sve što oni jesu, cijelu njihovu prošlost, a ne se pretvarati da život naše djece počinje posvojenjem. Djeci treba pomoći da razumiju svoje osjećaje vezane uz napuštanje i posvojenje i uz dvostruki identitet, biološki i adoptivni.

Otvoreno posvojenje u Hrvatskoj ne postoji. Čitala sam o dobrobiti koju to donosi, ali to otvara i niz velikih problema. Važno je djeci reći što je moguće više o biološkim roditeljima, sve što znamo, u skladu s djetetovom dobi. Treba biti iskren u iznošenju činjenica, ali nikako ne ocrnjivati biološke roditelje niti donositi vrijednosne sudove o njima. Ocrnjivanje bioloških roditelja djeca lako prenose na sebe. Kontakte s braćom podržavam i mislim da te veze treba održavati ako je to ikako moguće.

----------


## ivanas

Sto se tice otvorenog posvojenja u stranoj literaturi se ono gotovo uvijek spominje u kontekstu kad biološki roditelji donesu odluku o davanju djeteta na posvojenja odmah po rodenju, znači nema zlostavljanja i zanemarivanja nego su nakon razmišljanja donesli odluku za koju misle da je najbolja za njih i za dijete u skladu sa situacijom.

Koliko sam ja upućena, kod nas je veći dio djece koja idu na posvajanje oduzeta roditeljima zbog zlostavljanja, zanemarivanja u težem obliku, pošto se stvarno mora nešto drastično dogoditi da bi se biološkim roditeljima oduzela skrb i uvijek im se daje sto i jedna šansa da se poprave nauštrb djeteta. Tu otvoreno posvajanje ne dolazi u obzir. Problem mi se čini što ako dijete u široj biološkoj obitelji ima osobe koje su ok i s kojima bi djetetu bilo korisno održavati kontakt, a ne želimo da biološki roditelj sazna gdje je dijete, zbog njegove sigurnosti.

----------


## Zdenka2

Napuštanje djeteta odmah po rođenju je također zanemarivanje i neprihvaćanje djeteta, roditeljskih odgovornosti i obaveza, tako da tu ne vidim bitnih razlika u odnosu na djecu čijim je roditeljima kasnije, sudskom odlukom oduzeto roditeljstvo (osim ako se radi baš o zlostavljanju, što je ipak mnogo rjeđe od zanemarivanja). 

Meni je u razmišljanju o tome najvažnije što je dobrobit djeteta i što dijete želi. Moja razmišljanja o tome su konkretna, jer imam podatke o situaciji u biološkim obiteljima moje djece - ne vidim koristi za dijete u komuniciranju s njima. Što misle biološki roditelji i članovi biološke obitelji ne zanima me, to nije moja briga ni moja odgovornost. Moja odgovornost su moja djeca, a mislim da je za sada za njih važno da imaju informacije o svojim biološkim roditeljima i obitelji, kao i o svom kulturnom identitetu naslijeđenom po njima. Moraju znati činjenice da bi se oslobodili fantazija i da bi sebe mogli smjestiti i graditi svoj identitet. Moraju se osjećati komotno i slobodno da govore o svemu o čemu razmišljaju, da postavljaju sva pitanja, ne bojeći se da će time povrijediti osjećaje svojih adoptivnih roditelja. Kad budu punoljetni, ako budu htjeli moći će potražiti svoje biološke roditelje i istražiti njihove razloge za napuštanje i svoje biološko nasljeđe i prošlost općenito, a u tome će imati potpunu podršku i pomoć od mene i tate.

----------


## ivanas

> Napuštanje djeteta odmah po rođenju je također zanemarivanje i neprihvaćanje djeteta, roditeljskih odgovornosti i obaveza, tako da tu ne vidim bitnih razlika u odnosu na djecu čijim je roditeljima kasnije, sudskom odlukom oduzeto roditeljstvo (osim ako se radi baš o zlostavljanju, što je ipak mnogo rjeđe od zanemarivanja).


Meni se čini da ima dosta razlike, u prvom slučaju netko je odmah svjestan da ne može/želi biti roditelj i svojim potpisom daje šansu djetetu da dobije adekvatnu obitelj i brigu te je vrijeme koje djete provodi u instituciji tri mjeseca, u drugom slučaju ne želi/može se brinuti o djetetu a ne želi se odreći roditeljskog prava i dijete odrasta u institucijama.
Naravno svaki slučaj je specifičan i nema generalng pravila. 

Što se tiče zlostavljanja, toga je nažalost puno više nego što se misli, samo su neki slučajevi brižljivo prikriveni i niti ne dodu do centra za socijalnu skrb.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, razlika je u tome da dijete provede manje vremena u instituciji ili udomiteljskoj obitelji. Ali gubitak biološke majke i oca je tu i dijete se s tim gubitkom mora nositi čitav život. Odbacivanje vlastitog djeteta i roditeljskih odgovornosti je itekakvo zanemarivanje. Ja sam već 8 godina mama djeteta koje je taj gubitak pretrpjelo i znam o čemu se radi. Za mnoge od onih kojima je kasnije sudskim putem oduzeto roditeljstvo može se reći da su barem pokušali biti roditelji. 

Ne govorim o tome s nekakvim moralističkim osuđivanjem nego se nastojim držati golih činjenica. Ne važem ja ničiju krivnju nego mi se samo čini da pomalo idealistički gledaš na napuštanje tek rođenog djeteta.

----------


## Vlvl

> Koliko sam ja upućena, kod nas je veći dio djece koja idu na posvajanje oduzeta roditeljima zbog zlostavljanja, zanemarivanja u težem obliku


Više nego što ljudi misle ima smrti i bolesti roditelja, neznanja i nemogućnosti ostalih članova obitelji da adekvatno skrbe o djeci. 

Nadamo se da dijete koje nije zanemarivano i zlostavljano nosi manje traume. Međutim, izdvajanje iz biološke obitelji jest trauma, bez obzira na uzroke. 
Kod starijeg sina postojala je žalost zbog odlaska iz rodnog grada, obitelji, prijatelja, iako je zadržao kontakte. Dugo mu je trebalo da se počne tu osjećati doma. On je racionalno znao da bi mu tu trebalo biti bolje, i dok su svi s puno nade gledali u njega, on se trudio, ali... Nema zadovoljstva po narudžbi.
S mlađim sinom koji zbog neadekvatnih uvjeta nije mogao ostati u biološkoj obitelji, sad prolazim drugu priču. Sve čega se sjeća divno je i krasno, tamo je smio sve, tamo je imao sve - teško je procijeniti koliko stvarno tako misli, koliko izmišlja da podupre svoje sve veće zahtjeve za stvarima i slobodama.

----------


## ivanas

Možda to tako zvuči, ne gledam idealistički i svjesna sam koliki je to gubitak za dijete, i koje dileme bi ono moglo nositi u svojoj glavici, ali me trenutno iz perspektive one koja želi postati mama ljute bas ti koji su kao pokusali biti roditelji, pa ta djeca psihički i emotivno propadaju po domovima a ne mogu biti posvojeni i dobiti ono što im treba. 

Isto tako pokušavam ne opravdavati, već razumijeti žene koje se odriču djeteta po rođenju, često su tu teške i komplicirane priče u pitanju, mnoge su i same bile napuštene, zlostavljane, neke i silovane, neke ostale trudne u incestuoznoj vezi, neke psihički nezrele i nespremne na roditeljstvo, neke iz teških socijalnih uvjeta. 

U zadnje vrijeme od kad smo krenuli u proces posvojenja sam s raznih strana čula toliko tužnih priča o djeci  koja odrastaju po institucijama da me duša boli pa valjda mislim da su "bolje" prosla ona djeca koja su odmah dana na posvojenje, premda istina nikad nije crno-bijela.

----------


## ivanas

> Sve čega se sjeća divno je i krasno, tamo je smio sve, tamo je imao sve - teško je procijeniti koliko stvarno tako misli, koliko izmišlja da podupre svoje sve veće zahtjeve za stvarima i slobodama.


To i mi odrasli često radimo, pa idealizirmo određena životna razdoblja, djetinjstvo, mladost, određene ljude zaboravljajući sve neugodno. To je valjda obrambeni mehanizam, način preživljavanja. 
Kad se ja sjetim ratnih godina i dijela djetinjstva u podrumu, prva asocijacija mi je kako smo pekli gljive i kobasice u peci u ponoc, i slusali muziku do kasno u noc, ne shvacajuci tad da je to zato da ne cujemo granate.

----------


## Zdenka2

> [
> To i mi odrasli često radimo, pa idealizirmo određena životna razdoblja, djetinjstvo, mladost, određene ljude zaboravljajući sve neugodno. To je valjda obrambeni mehanizam, način preživljavanja.


Kod naše djece to fantaziranje nije samo obrambeni mehanizam nego manifestacija žaljenja zbog gubitka. Oni ne žive sa svojim biološkim roditeljima - ti roditelji, a posebno im je bitna majka, su njih napustili. To je njihova glavna trauma, bez obzira u kojoj dobi su posvojeni. Mislim da uvijek treba imati u vidu tu perspektivu djeteta.

Što se tiče roditelja čija djeca su po domovima, ja se ne ljutim na njih nego na CZSS koji ne pokreću postupke i na sudove koji zavlače te postupke. Niti ljudima koji zbog raznih razloga nisu sposobni biti adekvatni roditelji nije lako odreći se svoje djece. Dok su djeca u domu oni znaju gdje su, mogu ih vidjeti ili saznati nešto o njima i još su njihovi roditelji. Odreći se djeteta znači konačno prekinuti tu vezu. To ne može biti lako i zato nije za očekivati od bioloških roditelja da postupaju onako kako sa strane posvojitelja (koji su zainteresirana strana) izgleda pravedno i racionalno. Taj problem dugotrajne institucionalizacije djece dužne su rješavati službe koje su za to nadležne.

----------


## HUMCANKA

Poštovani,

nekoliko puta sam započinjala ovaj e-mail razmišljajući kako je najbolje i najprimjerenije napisati ga... počinjem s jednom rečenicom, pa obrišem, pa s drugom i opet obrišem... i odlučih da nema ovdje mjesta prevelikoj filozofiji i zato ću Vam se ukratko (hmmm...) prezentirati i zamoliti za savjet na onakav način kakva sam ja (a tako me i svi moji opisuju) - jednostavan, iskren i decidiran. Moje ime je Anita, imam 47 godina, živim u svom stanu u Zagrebu, radim kao voditelj računovodstva i financija u renomiranom privatnom poduzeću, imam obitelj u Zagorju - roditelje, brata, šogoricu, nećaka i njegovu suprugu Anu, nećakinju i Sunce (namjerno "veliko S") naše obitelji - Anina i nećakova kćerkica koja je nedavno proslavila 4-ti rođendan, imam nekoliko pravih prijateljica, dosta prijateljica i prijatelja, poznanika... Ali, ono što godinama boli u dubini duše - nisam mama, a to sam cijeli život željela (znam - čovjek snuje, a dragi Bog određuje). Molim Vas, budući da sam sama, nisam bila niti sam u braku, bez partnera, da li postoji način da ostvarim svoj san i posvojim žensko dijete što starije dobi, dakle do 18. godina. Informirala sam se podosta, ali od srca Vas molim odgovor da li uopće s obzirom na navedeno imam i najmanje šanse. Borit ću se za moju kćer-djevojčicu-djevojku  :Smile:  jer znam da imam prije svega ljubavi, a onda i ono materijalno što je potrebno da moja kćer i ja budemo mala, ali sretna obitelj u kojoj će biti puno razgovora, smijeha, a ponekad i koja suzica, radosnica ili "žalosnica" jer sve je to dio života i to je realnost. Mojoj kćeri pružila bih bezuvjetnu ljubav, prijateljstvo, topli dom, bila bih joj oslonac i podrška u ostvarenju njenih životnih snova... ONA je moj san, a ja bih učinila sve da joj omogućim da Ona ostvari svoje snove... Pretjerala sam s pisanjem, ali i to sam ja... samo žena koja bi osim svih "titula" koje imam i na kojima sam zahvalna dragom Bogu, voljela biti i mama.

Hvala Vam.

Pozdrav,

Anita

----------


## Avokado

Anita, nemam osobnog iskustva, ali svakako zakonski možete posvojiti dijete, samo morate proći edukaciju i upravni postupak.

Žao mi je što je ova tema zamrla, muž i ja smo upravo u procesu edukacije za posvojitelje i razmatramo posvojenje starijeg djeteta. Imamo i dvoje biološke djece u dobi do 4 godine.

Ponegdje sam znala naići na podatak da se ne preporuča posvajanje djece koja s starija od onih koja su već u obitelji. Ima li tko kakvih iskustava s time?

----------


## Lili75

Sretnoo vam cure!!

----------


## čokolada

> Poštovani,
> 
> nekoliko puta sam započinjala ovaj e-mail razmišljajući kako je najbolje i najprimjerenije napisati ga... počinjem s jednom rečenicom, pa obrišem, pa s drugom i opet obrišem... i odlučih da nema ovdje mjesta prevelikoj filozofiji i zato ću Vam se ukratko (hmmm...) prezentirati i zamoliti za savjet na onakav način kakva sam ja (a tako me i svi moji opisuju) - jednostavan, iskren i decidiran. Moje ime je Anita, imam 47 godina, živim u svom stanu u Zagrebu, radim kao voditelj računovodstva i financija u renomiranom privatnom poduzeću, imam obitelj u Zagorju - roditelje, brata, šogoricu, nećaka i njegovu suprugu Anu, nećakinju i Sunce (namjerno "veliko S") naše obitelji - Anina i nećakova kćerkica koja je nedavno proslavila 4-ti rođendan, imam nekoliko pravih prijateljica, dosta prijateljica i prijatelja, poznanika... Ali, ono što godinama boli u dubini duše - nisam mama, a to sam cijeli život željela (znam - čovjek snuje, a dragi Bog određuje). Molim Vas, budući da sam sama, nisam bila niti sam u braku, bez partnera, da li postoji način da ostvarim svoj san i posvojim žensko dijete što starije dobi, dakle do 18. godina. Informirala sam se podosta, ali od srca Vas molim odgovor da li uopće s obzirom na navedeno imam i najmanje šanse. Borit ću se za moju kćer-djevojčicu-djevojku  jer znam da imam prije svega ljubavi, a onda i ono materijalno što je potrebno da moja kćer i ja budemo mala, ali sretna obitelj u kojoj će biti puno razgovora, smijeha, a ponekad i koja suzica, radosnica ili "žalosnica" jer sve je to dio života i to je realnost. Mojoj kćeri pružila bih bezuvjetnu ljubav, prijateljstvo, topli dom, bila bih joj oslonac i podrška u ostvarenju njenih životnih snova... ONA je moj san, a ja bih učinila sve da joj omogućim da Ona ostvari svoje snove... Pretjerala sam s pisanjem, ali i to sam ja... samo žena koja bi osim svih "titula" koje imam i na kojima sam zahvalna dragom Bogu, voljela biti i mama.
> 
> Hvala Vam.
> 
> Pozdrav,
> 
> Anita


Mislim da su ti šanse jako velike jer tinejdžere malo tko posvaja. Tu uvijek postoji pitanje zašto su bili tako dugo neposvojivi - najčešće zato što se postupak oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi otegao preko svake mjere pa je izgubljeno puno vremena, ili se nisu htjeli razdvajati od braće ili sestara pa su u nekoj udomiteljskoj obitelji/domu, ili imaju zdravstvenih problema zbog kojih su posvojitelji odustajali, ili su već jako dugo u nekoj udomiteljskoj obitelji koju smatraju "svojom", ili možda nešto peto....
Svakako, prijavi se hrabro, budi spremna na 101 teškoću i to istakni u prijavi.

----------

